
Atomic launches free iOS Kit to speed up prototyping and designing in Atomic - benpujji
https://atomic.io/resources/iphone-ios-kit/?utm_source=friends&utm_medium=ref&utm_term=v1&utm_content=uikit&utm_campaign=uikit_launch
======
grantrobinson
Hi, we wanted to help you get started with the design of your next iPhone app,
so we've put this kit together to give you a kick start when designing for iOS
in Atomic. If you haven't tried Atomic before, it lets you design and
prototype products for a range of platforms with speed, and has a free 30 day
trial. Check it out: [https://atomic.io](https://atomic.io)

Read an intro to this kit on the Atomic blog:
[http://blog.atomic.io/features/i..](http://blog.atomic.io/features/i..).
Learn more about how to use it in the Atomic help center:
[http://help.atomic.io/hc/en-us/a..](http://help.atomic.io/hc/en-us/a..).

Let me know how you get on, or if you have any suggestions for improvements.

